# anybody need help in S.W. MICHIGAN?



## stevie b (Jan 19, 2008)

IM LOOKING TO JUMP THE BORDER INTO MICHIGAN....... THE FAUCET TURNED OFF HERE IN CHI-TOWN...... IM JUST AN HR AWAY FROM YA ! ANY BODY:crying: [ HAVE TRUCK WILL TRAVEL ]xysport


----------

